# Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!



## Bu11et (26. Januar 2011)

*Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*

Hey Leute, 

Wie manchen von euch sicherlich schon bekannt ist plannen die Wachowski-Brüder(die übrigens keine "Brüder" mehr sind ) einige Actionkracher. Darunter die Fortsetzung der Matrix-Reihe, die bis dato als Trilogie galt. Ein Gespräch mit dem ehemaligen Huptdarsteller Keanu Reeves soll bereits vor einen Monat stat gefunden haben, wo unter anderem über die Drehbücher der beiden Teile gesprochen wurde. Wie es nicht anders zu erwarte war hat Keanu Reeves sofort zugesagt und würde gerne die Rolle von Neo übernehmen.
Weiterhin gab es Unterhaltungen mit James Cameron bezüglich der 3D-Technologie, die somit eine noch nie dagewesene Action bieten soll. 
Ich für meinen Teil würde es seh bgrüßen, sollte die Reihe fortgesetzt werden, da das Ende der Trilogie mich nicht wirklich zufrieden stellen konnte. 

Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Soll es bei der trilogie bleiben oder wird Matrix 4 und 5 erneut neue Maßstäbe setzten, wie es der erste teil getan hat?

Quelle


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*

Mhm... Wo soll es denn weitergehen? Neo ist in Teil 3 gestorben. Der Krieg ist vorbei und Smith ist besiegt. Das ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## rabe08 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*

Sieht nach Ente aus. Internet-Ente: Doch keine "Matrix"-Fortsetzung - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Kultur


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*

Ist auch gut so!


----------



## Bu11et (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mhm... Wo soll es denn weitergehen? Neo ist in Teil 3 gestorben. Der Krieg ist vorbei und Smith ist besiegt. Das ergibt keinen Sinn.



Sooo genau weiß man das nicht . Und selbst wenn er tot wäre, heißt es ja lange nicht, dass die Story nicht weiter gehen kann. 
Mich würde einfach interessieren, was die sich im Falle einer Fortsetzung ausdenen würden. Bzw. wie sie das technisch umsetzen. Matrix in 3D hört sich doch irgendwie verlocken an .


----------



## RapToX (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mhm... Wo soll es denn weitergehen? Neo ist in Teil 3 gestorben. Der Krieg ist vorbei und Smith ist besiegt. Das ergibt keinen Sinn.


dann machen die das einfach wie bei alien 4 und klonen neo 

also ich hoffe, dass es keine weiteren teile geben wird. das geht doch meistens sowieso in die hose.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*

nach so langer zeit würde eine vortsetzung recht wenig bringen


----------



## DragonTEC (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*

Selbst damals hat die Fortsetzung wenig gebracht..  Das Ganze hätte nach Matrix 1 zuende sein sollen.


----------



## Knäcke (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*

Ja Matrix 1 war Klasse und ein sehr guter Film für sich alleine der keine Fotsetzung benötigt hätte.

Insgesamt gefällt mir die Triologie gut, auch wenn die Teile 2+3 nicht das Niveau von Teil 1 erreichen konnten.

Trotzdem wäre eine neuer Teil sicher Interessant.


----------



## NZHALKO (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*

Der 2te Teil war der Overkill! Matrix Triologie und schluss ist denn das sind die besten Filme aller Zeitn (meine Meinung (Fanboy(schlagt mich nichtxD)))

Schraub nicht an einem perfekten Gebäude herum!


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*

Man muss nicht alles krampfhaft fortsetzen, also sollen sie es lassen.


----------



## montecuma (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*



Jefim schrieb:


> Wie es nicht anders zu erwarte war hat Keanu Reeves sofort zugesagt und würde gerne die Rolle von Neo übernehmen.


Ich fänd ja super, wenn Keanu Reeves die Rolle von Morpheus übernehmen würde


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matrix 4+5, Wachowskis planen großes!*

Das es Teil 4+5 geben wird, ist eine Ente.

Daher: --Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

